# Foyer Wall Tapestry



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Personally, I would say that the size of the tapestries are too small.

I would put a very large one that would cover much of the wall, possibly leaving one foot to one and a half foot around, to give you a dramatic effect.

The tapestries that you have picked are very nice. The colours will work well with your space.

(Just my personal taste)


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

If you cannot find a larger size that you like, what about using framed art work around and on either side of the tapestry, coordinating with the colors and style?

I like things a little off the wall [no pun intended :laughing: ] but it it were my wall, I'd hang the tapestry off center, and fill in the space on top and side as above, more or less in a grid or geometric layout. I'd pick art work that pleased me while coordinating with the colors in the tapestry. I like to mix stuff up, for example, sophisticated and modern style mixed in with traditional and antique design.

I wouldn't worry about having to use different frames for the art work, I'd just paint all the frames the same coordinating color. It would make the wall more interesting IMHO.

Post the results, I'd love to see how it turns out.


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, what did you do? If the tapestries look like they don't make enough of an impact, is there room for a piece of furniture beneath? Or if it must be really shallow, a floating shelf and greenery underneath, the illusion of a piece of furniture. Or flank the tapestry with sconces AND do a floating shelf. You can surround the tapestry with moldings, leaving space around the tapestry. Each element you add will get you closer to making that big statement you are shooting for.


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh, another idea that creates impact - hit some of the really big fabric places. There's one in Dallas that had bolts of tapestry fabric a full 8 feet wide. They only had 3 choices, but 2 were incredible. Also, I did 2 houses where the folks needed something to run up to 20 foot ceilings. In one of the houses, I took a Ralph Loren cinnabar red fabric that had plans for building yachts in white outline and framed 48 inch squares (54 inch fabric) and hung them one over the other, leaving maybe 4 inches between. You could do something similar with fabric pieces and cover the entire wall, leaving maybe 4 inch wall gaps. The sizes of the frames (I ran the fabric right over the edges of 1 by 2 frames that I built so no wood shoed) would be determined by inches available and I would go ceiling to floor. At the other house, the wall went up on about a 45 degree angle. I found fabric that resembled an ancient map and made a collage of frames, squares and triangle, that would follow the line of the wall. The fabric was cut to match the pattern and have the "world" pick up and leave off in just the right places. This can be done with a lot of great fabrics, really economically. Oh, and I upholstered walls in one house where they had an echo, but didn't want any rugs on the hardwood floors and didn't want fabric covering the views and had all leather and wood furniture. The only way to swallow the echo was to upholster some of the walls. And then there was the upholstered and padded wall in a tiny cozy living room for a psych nurse. HaHa


----------



## dawn1977 (Feb 8, 2011)

Was wondering if you ever found a tapestry and how it looks in your foyer. From what I have seen from your pictures your house plan is just like mine except the staircase is made a little different. I am also wanting to put a tapestry on my wall but am going back and forth on what size and type to put up. Your response would be greatly appreciated.


----------

